# Morse Code/UNESCO's Hall of Fame



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Some interesting early photos.

http://www.doese-apprt.de/ikmi/ikmiliste.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r651400,sm.23rd jan 2015,03:42;re:morse code/unesco's hall of fame.a most interesting post.very informative to a none r.o.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

When I clicked on your link, my provider put up a warning [from memory] "Whoa! Why do you want to go there!! This link shows signs of malignancy"

I backed off at once, of course.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Think it may be a warning from the Google Chrome browser Ray. If, of course, that is the browser you are using.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

RayL said:


> I backed off at once, of course.


Of course...Obviously not freelance Greek flag/foc with a comment like that! What browser are you using?


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Possibly your AV being a bit paranoid RayL. I can access it using Firefox 35.0 and Chrome Portable 38 without any sign of potential malware.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I tried using Chrome and I get the same malware warning I am afraid.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

The link came from this R/O website (News) and it would be interesting to know if you get the malware msg when you link...

http://www.trafficlist.net/

I've never used IE ever. Chrome with VPN Hola exclusively to get BBC-iplayer and I alternate every-day browsing between Firefox, Safari and Opera.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The link to trafficlist is ok but when you click the said link in the News section it comes up with the warning. This happens with Google Chrome/McAfee anti-virus. See attached below. This can mean the site has been infected or shows some kind of risky behaviour.* **Note the attached is safe to click.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Appears to be an AV issue. 
On the recommendation of PC World been using Webroot Secure Anywhere since my first laptop many many moons ago and it hasn't given any malware warning for the original link.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have used the link/news and have no problems. I am using IE and my security system is Bullguard.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

No problems with the site.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

R651400: Post 5 foot-note


> _Last edited by R651400 : Yesterday at 08:40. Reason: Can't syntax "από πίσω" in English!!!_


Yes it would bring down the whole tone of the thread, (hence the quotation being rendered in blue!)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

As my old Trojan Father hammered into me time and time again. Beware of (pseftikos) Greeks and all that jazz..


----------

